# mac/cocoa : file type without using NSDocument architecture?



## mksoft_ (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

I'm making a mac version of my software, and i can't manage to associate my software files (  afile.myextension  )  to the software

On Window the installer do the file association, and when the app is launched, i get the filename and path in argv[1]

It seems we can achieve that with NSDocument things, but as the app will work on many platform, i can't use it

Is it a way? I really look forward a help, a link or tutorial ! 

thanks a lot!


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 20, 2006)

AFAIK, the best way to do it is with the program's plist file which is included in the packaged program and tells the OS the file types the program can open.


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 20, 2006)

Check specifically 
http://developer.apple.com/document...nfig/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/10000170i


----------

